# Halloween cat



## Finn's mum (Mar 11, 2019)

Just sharing my daughter’s cat Nero in his bat costume. He’s a gorgeous almost 12 year old black cat with attitude. He currently lives with her in Washington DC but is heading back home to london in December.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Nero looks a little peeved.


----------



## Finn's mum (Mar 11, 2019)

Nero’s probably thinking, you shall pay for this human. Though a tummy rub usually suffices…as long as it’s on his terms 🎃


----------

